

How may I help you this week? - mamoriamohit

[Note: This is an experiment. If successful, I&#x27;d do it every week.]<p>This weekend is Valentine&#x27;s day and I have no girlfriend. I want to spend it helping people from this helpful community. I&#x27;ve always found help whenever I asked. Now, it&#x27;s my turn to give back.<p>How may I help you this weekend? :)<p>(Eg. &quot;Teach me something new about building APIs&quot;, &quot;Your insights about on-boarding new users&quot;, &quot;How to setup server architecture on AWS&quot;, &quot;Write a blog post for us&quot;, &quot;Review our product&quot;, etc anything)<p>Here are the domains and where I can provide value: Programming, SaaS, PHP, Javascript (browser and Nodejs), MySQL, NoSQL, Content&#x2F;Blogging, AWS, Product, Analytics, Natural Language Processing, Connections and Everything related to startups.<p>Keeping track of requests here might be a bit difficult for me, you can drop me an email: mohit[at]horntell[dot]com.<p>No catches. Just free love. :)
======
foxpc
You should look into finding a girlfriend! I suppose, that's the main thing
you should do this week!

And I'll just vent here a bit since you can't really help me much. Currently
working on a project for about a month (on and off, not much free time),
everything is working smoothly and I'm ALMOST ready for the launch. But. My
head can't think of a project name and consequently, the logo (not that I'd be
great at making one). The biggest headache for the week for me, heh.

Okay, I feel a bit better now.

~~~
jkaykin
I love thinking up names and making logos. I would love to help. Can you tell
me more about your project?

~~~
foxpc
Email you soon!

------
Adminman
I'm someone who is just starting with programming (beginner) and want to know
how can I get myself to the level where I can build an SaaS by myself from
start to finish.

Can you explain in layman terms what I need to do, what kind of
languages/framework I need to learn?.

~~~
jayrobin
[http://www.theodinproject.com/](http://www.theodinproject.com/) helped me
when I was first starting out: it organizes a huge amount of free online
courses and learning materials into a syllabus to take you from complete
beginner to junior web developer.

------
relaxy
You can take a look at my project and let me know if you would have done
something different or how you can contribute
[https://www.nolone.net](https://www.nolone.net)

